# New ambient soundtracks!!!!



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Really *nice* tracks. The graveyard winds are super, _*super*_ bone-chilling. Well done!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Man, oh man! The "Factory Nightmare" and "Toxic" are perfect for my haunt. Just sent my order in for those 2...now it's off to the mailbox and wait, campout if needed.

I have one more request, I need a track, 2-3 hours long, that has things like, "Uh-huh, I understand, I know how you feel, you're right honey". So when Wifeypoo starts a conversation at 2am, I can reach over and flip this on. 

_Just kidding, I love her to death!_


----------

